# KETTLE PIZZA ATTACHMENT CALZONE



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2018)

Ok guys I'm still fooling around with the kettle pizza attachment.Now I have put my cast iron grate in & wired it to the ring so it sits a little lower. This way I have a little more room to get the pizza or in this case the calzone in thru the door & also if I need to add another split all I have to do is take off the lid & drop one in. Before I had to take the whole assembly off. Here is a coupe of photo's of what I'm talking about.








I'm not sure if you can see the S/s wires I have suspending the CI grate frame. I left the grates out to cut down on the weight. 






Since the grate frame & stone are lower in the unit, it gives you more room to slide the pizza or calzone or whatever you are making in the kettle. As soon as I get done typing this Judy & I are going to try to make some French baguettes. This should be an adventure. 





The other cool thing is that I can add a split to the fire by just lifting the lid & throwing one on the fire, where as before I had to remove the whole kettle pizza unit to do so. Since there is no grate in the frame i can drop a split right in the fire & put the lid back on.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is a photo of the calzone from last night. I'm not trying to brag, but it came out very very good. crunchy outside & soft inside with the cheese melting right out .






It really just doesn't get much better than this!






I had to dunk mine in marinara sauce & we could only eat half of this. We just heated up the other half in the air fryer & had it for lunch, but that is another story.






I have to say that this unit is one of the best things that I have bought recently, I am thinking about the endless possibilities that I can use this thing for. And the cool thing about it is if any of you metal workers out there want to give making one of these a try, I'm sure they would be pretty easy to make. Thanks for looking fellas & happy smoking!!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 22, 2018)

Wow Al!
Looks great!

We need Smellavison, and Samplevison added to SMF.com!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 22, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful, Al!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 22, 2018)

Great looking calzone Al! Can't wait to see the baguettes.
You're turning into quite the Italian chef.:D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2018)

That how it goes we learn to improvise for the things we want.

Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks Great Al, Looks more things for me to do in the future, The list keeps growing...  Point.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2018)

SmokinAlfonse, that looks great Al, a whole lot better then we see here in our hum-drum pizza joints. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Wow Al!
> Looks great!
> 
> Thanks Sonny!
> ...



That sounds like a great idea to me!!
Al



noboundaries said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Al!



Thank-you so much!
Al



motocrash said:


> Great looking calzone Al! Can't wait to see the baguettes.
> You're turning into quite the Italian chef.:D
> View attachment 371566



Thanks Buddy, we are having some fun with this thing!!
Al



HalfSmoked said:


> That how it goes we learn to improvise for the things we want.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren, I'm dreaming up all kinds of stuff to put in there!
Al



ab canuck said:


> Looks Great Al, Looks more things for me to do in the future, The list keeps growing...  Point.



Yea this thing has been a real good addition to our cooking arsenal!
Al



gmc2003 said:


> SmokinAlfonse, that looks great Al, a whole lot better then we see here in our hum-drum pizza joints.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris!
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks great Al!
Possibilities is almost endless with toppings.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Al !!:)
I never made a Calzone!
I made a couple Stromboli in my AirFryer that turned out Great, but your Calzone looks Mighty Tasty!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> Looks great Al!
> Possibilities is almost endless with toppings.



Thanks Doug!
Appreciate it!
Al




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Al !!:)
> I never made a Calzone!
> I made a couple Stromboli in my AirFryer that turned out Great, but your Calzone looks Mighty Tasty!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Buddy!
I may have to try 
Stromboli next!!
BTW the AirFryer does a fantastic job of reheating both the pizza & the Calzone.
The crust id crispy & the inside is gooey just like I just made it.
Thanks for turning me on to that little guy!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

I know this is cheating, but at the Great Grandson's 2nd birthday party in Lynnwood, WA...
They ordered Papa John's Pizza's, and baked them at home. 
Thin crust, dee-lisous!
So, my though was to get ready-to-bake pies and do them Kettle Oven style.

Lower your guns, Lower your guns!
Just thinking about Pizza's and sweet charcoal fired taste....

Did you get one of those big wooden pizza pie paddles yet, Al?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 24, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I know this is cheating, but at the Great Grandson's 2nd birthday party in Lynnwood, WA...
> They ordered Papa John's Pizza's, and baked them at home.
> Thin crust, dee-lisous!
> So, my though was to get ready-to-bake pies and do them Kettle Oven style.
> ...


This is actually a really good idea. You can buy pre-made dough and roll it yourself, or you can buy a pre-made pizza crust, like a Boboli and simply top and bake it. The problem with these, however, is that they still have to be baked, and without Al's very interesting grill mod, they don't have the crust you want. So I'll be interested to hear Al's experience if he decides to do this "quick and dirty" version of homemade pizza.


SonnyE said:


> We need Smellavison, and Samplevison added to SMF.com!


Hey, I remember Smellavision! The shoepolish and coffee smells were quite authentic. The only problem with the technology is that the smells never quite left the theater and when you first walked in, the mixture of all the smells from the previous showing were a little like the smell of a frat house on Sunday morning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> This is actually a really good idea. You can buy pre-made dough and roll it yourself, or you can buy a pre-made pizza crust, like a Boboli and simply top and bake it. The problem with these, however, is that they still have to be baked, and without Al's very interesting grill mod, they don't have the crust you want. So I'll be interested to hear Al's experience if he decides to do this "quick and dirty" version of homemade pizza.
> Hey, I remember Smellavision! The shoepolish and coffee smells were quite authentic. The only problem with the technology is that the smells never quite left the theater and when you first walked in, the mixture of all the smells from the previous showing were a little like the smell of a frat house on Sunday morning.



About as close as Judy would let me get to buying a pizza crust would be to buy the pizza dough at Walmart. We do that all the time & it's only $1, and in my opinion it's as good as homemade. We usually add a little EVOO & some Italian seasoning to the dough before stretching it out.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2018)

Al is that the package of dough mix or already mixed dough? We buy the dry dough mix all the time.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> About as close as Judy would let me get to buying a pizza crust would be to buy the pizza dough at Walmart. We do that all the time & it's only $1, and in my opinion it's as good as homemade. We usually add a little EVOO & some Italian seasoning to the dough before stretching it out.
> Al



Judy is a wise girl! ;)
Has she gotten you apeel?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2018)

If your talking about a pizza peel, yes we have had a wooden one for years, but just recently upgraded to an aluminum one. It is much easier to use!!
Al


----------



## tomd8 (Jul 28, 2018)

Al - Calzone looks delicious.  BTW, as I'm sure you know dough is very easy to make although if you're getting it for a buck it's hard to justify.  Ingredients are simple: flour water, yeast, salt and sugar.  Hand mix and let it build some flavor over a few days and your good to go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2018)

tomd8 said:


> Al - Calzone looks delicious.  BTW, as I'm sure you know dough is very easy to make although if you're getting it for a buck it's hard to justify.  Ingredients are simple: flour water, salt and sugar.  Hand mix and let it build some flavor over a few days and your good to go.



We do make our own dough most of the time, but as you said for a buck, actually the last 2 packages I bought were marked down to 70 cents each, cause the due date was the next day. They were fine. I think we are going to make a calzone tonight with some of that UMAi pepperoni I just finished. 
Al


----------

